# Finally! Ava has a new dress...LOL...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think Ava likes feathers....

































Mona Lisa thinks this stuff is silly!!









Archie and Abbey are just sitting back...watching our little circus...









Tink is staying clear of the whole thing...








That's it...I just wanted to show you Ava's new dress and matching hat...:innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow....just awesome!!! Ava you rock that dress and especially that hat!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia says she loves it....especially the hat...*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! And where does she get to go wear this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, what a dress....Beautiful color!!! It's about time you bought Ava a new dress, I mean how long has it been??


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Why does the song, copa cabana keep going through my head - her name was lola, she was a dancer. Ava looks like she is ready for the saratoga track season.

Fancy Hats In Saratoga Springs NY - An Age-Old Racing Tradition!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

OO la la!!!so pretty!! Hi Tink, haven't seen you for a while!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, Ava is just the best model ever! And all of your babies are so, so precious :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG!!!!
Poor girl, it must have been twenty minutes or more since her last new dress. This one knocked my (Maltese) socks off. WOW!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

The dress is beautiful, but Ava is just stunning!
The way that she poses is amazing!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

LOVE the color! Ave is a pro!!! The dress is over-the-top amazing!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ava you look magnificent, darling! :wub:

Gracie is a little jealous... she loves feathers and tulle...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What a little diva she is! You should use one of these pics in her next contest. Soooo adorable and I love the color!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ava is quite the diva. Such great pics!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I just had to come here and look at her again this morning in her new dress. So pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ava should have been a bird w/all those feathers. :HistericalSmiley:
How many dresses does she have & how do you keep them organized? 
I love her little personality :wub:---reminds me of you, Pat!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is the cutest thing I have ever seen! I don't know which I like best, her feather outfit or the red dress she recently got. Hard decision. She's such a ham for the camera!
Can you submit pictures of her in dresses to contests? This would surely win her the competitions!
Hard to pick but I think my favorite is the 3rd pose....so precious.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Beautiful Doll Baby.*
*Yogi* xoxoxo--This is for you.*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG that is awesome. I see a new contest in her future!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

OMG!! SOOOOOO adorable, cute, no right word to tell haw beautiful


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

So pretty. Love that color on her


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow -- that is soooooooooooooooooo fancy and Ava looks gorgeous in her new outfit. What a FABULOUS color on her!!! Who made this for her?

Mona looks cute in the hat, but I don't think she's enjoying it. And Archie and Abbey look like they're ready to start laughing their heads off. Tink is just looking kind of concerned -- like normal. 

Such an adorable family!!!


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

That is adorable. She could be a dog model.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my, how beautiful I absolutely love it, it's burlesque


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Such a pretty dress, I love the colour!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love, love, love that dress! Beautiful dress and even more beautiful model!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What a beautiful dress! Ava you wear it very well!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> Wow....just awesome!!! Ava you rock that dress and especially that hat!!!:wub::wub:





nwyant1946 said:


> *Mia says she loves it....especially the hat...*


Oh that Mia....she is a hat girl alright...I love them on Ava too :thumbsup:



sherry said:


> OMG! And where does she get to go wear this!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well one just never knows when they'll need a fancy dress....maybe a dress up contest at a pet event....who knows...it's good to have some dressy clothes in the closet. :blush:



TLR said:


> Wow, what a dress....Beautiful color!!! It's about time you bought Ava a new dress, I mean how long has it been??


Well....ummm...it's been a while....maybe a short while, but still....:innocent:



wkomorow said:


> Why does the song, copa cabana keep going through my head - her name was lola, she was a dancer. Ava looks like she is ready for the saratoga track season.
> 
> Fancy Hats In Saratoga Springs NY - An Age-Old Racing Tradition!


LOL, yes, that's it! maybe we'll to the races!! :HistericalSmiley:



Furbabies mom said:


> OO la la!!!so pretty!! Hi Tink, haven't seen you for a while!


The dude isn't much interested in the camera, but he does enjoy the treats I used...



zooeysmom said:


> Wow, Ava is just the best model ever! And all of your babies are so, so precious :wub:


Why thank you! I just love my kids to pieces....maltese rock!



Sylie said:


> OMG!!!!
> Poor girl, it must have been twenty minutes or more since her last new dress. This one knocked my (Maltese) socks off. WOW!


oh come on Sylvia...it's been at least a good 48 hours!!!  :innocent:



Kathleen said:


> The dress is beautiful, but Ava is just stunning!
> The way that she poses is amazing!


Ahhhh, but it takes so much patience....she's pretty good at posing, but I have to wait for her to do it on her terms...and then I take maybe 80 pictures to get a few keepers :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

babycake7 said:


> LOVE the color! Ave is a pro!!! The dress is over-the-top amazing!!!


Thanks! I was pleasantly surprised on how pretty it is! And the price was reasonable!!!



Grace'sMom said:


> Ava you look magnificent, darling! :wub:
> 
> Gracie is a little jealous... she loves feathers and tulle...


Well, then you might have to order Gracie a dress too! B)



Leila'sMommy said:


> What a little diva she is! You should use one of these pics in her next contest. Soooo adorable and I love the color!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think this picture was the most popular ever on her FB page, she has over 100 shares!!!!! :w00t: Wow! A contest keeper for sure :thumbsup:



dntdelay said:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


:blush: awww thank you 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Ava is quite the diva. Such great pics!!! :wub::wub:


I love taking pics of Ava, she is just so darn cute, I can't stand it! 



Leila'sMommy said:


> I just had to come here and look at her again this morning in her new dress. So pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbsup: Thanks! Now we need somewhere to go! 



edelweiss said:


> Ava should have been a bird w/all those feathers. :HistericalSmiley:
> How many dresses does she have & how do you keep them organized?
> I love her little personality :wub:---reminds me of you, Pat!


How many dresses? hmmmm, good question, I really need to clean out her closet, she'll never wear all of them!!!



Malt Shoppe said:


> Oh my gosh! That is the cutest thing I have ever seen! I don't know which I like best, her feather outfit or the red dress she recently got. Hard decision. She's such a ham for the camera!
> Can you submit pictures of her in dresses to contests? This would surely win her the competitions!
> Hard to pick but I think my favorite is the 3rd pose....so precious.


I'll probably use one of these pics for a contest sometime...it's good to have a few good pics at the ready...:blush:



Yogi's Mom said:


> *You Beautiful Doll Baby.*
> *Yogi* xoxoxo--This is for you.*


Yogi, you are just too much, dude!! :wub:



mdbflorida said:


> OMG that is awesome. I see a new contest in her future!


:innocent: ya think?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tashulia25 said:


> OMG!! SOOOOOO adorable, cute, no right word to tell haw beautiful


awww, thank you...I love that dress on her...:thumbsup:



Rin said:


> So pretty. Love that color on her


Thanks!! Yes, brilliant colors are good on white dogs 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Wow -- that is soooooooooooooooooo fancy and Ava looks gorgeous in her new outfit. What a FABULOUS color on her!!! Who made this for her?
> 
> 
> Mona looks cute in the hat, but I don't think she's enjoying it. And Archie and Abbey look like they're ready to start laughing their heads off. Tink is just looking kind of concerned -- like normal.
> ...


Had it made for her by a girl on FB, she did a great job too! And not too expensive either...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Princess-FUR-Fashions/457395550988230



kweldon said:


> That is adorable. She could be a dog model.


That would be fun!



lols82 said:


> Oh my, how beautiful I absolutely love it, it's burlesque


LOL, could be....:HistericalSmiley:



Orla said:


> Such a pretty dress, I love the colour!


Thanks Orla! Me too...



donnad said:


> I love, love, love that dress! Beautiful dress and even more beautiful model!


Aww, thank you Donna. When I saw it on FB, I knew I had to get one...



maltese manica said:


> What a beautiful dress! Ava you wear it very well!


Ava says "Thank you!" :innocent:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This needed to be a video with music or atleast a slideshow. You just can't show us that dress without some party music to go with it!!

I love the color. And Ava is a doll for posing in the dress and hat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

As looks gorgeous as usual. I think she has a bigger wardrobe than me!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there a garden party or is Ava goin' a court'in ?


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Ava is a little doll!! How old is Tink? I had three yorkies. Misty lived to be 16 years and almost a month old. Lacy lived to be almost 15 years old. And little Tessa, she was only 2 1/2 pounds, she lived to be 13 1/2 years old. I miss them so much!! Now I have Mia. She's my "Angel"!


----------

